# 521 Squall Paddles?



## KOBO

Greetings

Today I picked up a Squall 521 single stage blower with a Tecumseh engine. Runs good and only cost $20.

The rubber paddles are shot and the original owner didn't really need it any more.

So, I see plenty of after market paddles offered for these things, but the one common complaint I see is that they are no way near as thick as original equipment. Does anyone know if there are original style available? I cant even find part numbers for just the paddles, only the whole auger assembly with them.

Any help appreciated, thanks in advance.

K


----------



## JLawrence08648

I also could not find a separate number. Troy Bilt is made by MTD. You could call them. I have a MTD outside, I'll check that model number tomorrow. You could buy baling belt and make your own.


----------



## leonz

If you are at all interested you could pick up 10 feet of round baler belt from the local tractor supply store and cut it to width using a sabre saw on low speed and then matching the mounting holes up with the worn out strips.
Its 3/16 thick baler belt if I remember correctly and you can probably double it up too.

You will need new bolts nuts and washers and the old ones may just snap right off if your lucky.

If you have a Fastenal store nearby that would be the place to buy the nuts and bolts and washers.

The Allen bolts would be easier to hold onto when installing them and prevent filling the swear jar if the apprentice snow shoveler is helping you. They are more expensive to buy but the savings on time and bloody knuckles are worth it.


You may want to consider buying fine thread allen bolts, flat washers and and nylock nuts if you plan on keeping it as they will let you remove the belting when it wears out and you will have enough belt left to make a new set of paddle rubber.

Your snow shoveler in training is really cute but she is too short to help with holding the baler belt while cutting it to the proper width. just be sure to measure the gap between the worn edge and the shell to get the right width when you cut the baler belt. 

Be careful with that one as she may fire up the beast when your not looking and it will have her sailing along horizontally on the side walk teasing the dog to chase her instead of the mailman haha.


You can just use a standard metal bit to cut the new bolt holes in the baler belt.


----------



## dbert

Often times the scraper bar is worn down along with the paddles. You might want to look at it also or you will be throwing snow at your feet.


----------



## Grunt

Looks like MTD p/n 753-0613 is the correct OEM number from here-

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/auger-rubber-paddle-kit-p-284633.html


----------



## KOBO

leonz, Thanks for the tips!

K


----------



## KOBO

dbert said:


> Often times the scraper bar is worn down along with the paddles. You might want to look at it also or you will be throwing snow at your feet.


Thank you. The previous owner just flipped the old scraper over and gave me a new one he had as well.

Thanks again for the input

K


----------



## KOBO

Grunt said:


> Looks like MTD p/n 753-0613 is the correct OEM number from here-
> 
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/auger-rubber-paddle-kit-p-284633.html


Great, thank you. Whats interesting. is that on the troy bilt site, a complete set with the auger is $115 with free shipping!

K


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

KOBO said:


> Great, thank you. Whats interesting. is that on the troy bilt site, a complete set with the auger is $115 with free shipping!
> 
> K


Not surprising that the manufacturer's site is more expensive but not always.
Always pays to shop a part number around, dealer, ebay, amazon, Partstree and the like, searspartsdirect, big box store, local small engine repair, .... Best deal often depends on how fast you need it. Just need to remember that some are MTD and some are aftermarket fit's MTD. Sometimes there isn't much of a difference, sometimes there is.

Here is a set of six without hardware for $19.00 shipped MTD Snowblower Paddle Set Matches 753-0613,731-0782,731-0780,731-0781, 0781a | eBay

.


----------



## KOBO

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Not surprising that the manufacturer's site is more expensive but not always..


Understood. What I found interesting though was that for roughly the same amount of money that you would pay for just the paddles and screws, when including shipping, you could buy the entire assembly from troy-bilt with shipping included.

The second one you pointed out is a much better deal, thanks again.

K


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I own a couple Deere's so I've learned to get the JD number and then see if it crosses over to another manufacturers number and then take that number and search for sellers. It's amazing how prices vary and a little searching can save a lot of $$$.

.


----------



## KOBO

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I own a couple Deere's so I've learned to get the JD number and then see if it crosses over to another manufacturers number and then take that number and search for sellers. It's amazing how prices vary and a little searching can save a lot of $$$..


Agreed. It really gets crazy some times. I had a Bolens riding mower that I broke the blade adapter for on one of the two blades. No problem, I figured, I'd just order another one. The machine wasnt that old but it was made after MTD took over Bolens - and they were no longer supporting the machine. Using the Bolens number I finally found a resource for the adapter: $90 plus shipping.

After hunting around I eventually found that the deck had been made for Bolens by a Sweedish company, Stiga. More hunting and I found they still used the deck and adapter on their own machines, they wouldn't sell it to me ("you have to talk to MTD") but I had their part number and eventually found a company here in the states who could get it for me: $19 plus $5 shipping. 

I never did though find replacement blades for it; I just sharpened them until there was nothing left. No one had them here in the states, not even Oregon, and Stiga kept telling me I had to talk to Bolens, who said they no longer supported the machine, have a nice day. 


I was going to try modifying other blades but eventually I gave it to some neighborhood kids to make a go cart.

K


----------

